# Problem mit Fritzbox 7320



## A.O.Bolaji (8. März 2012)

Ich habe seit heute diese Box und bekomme sie einfach nicht ans Laufen ich habe von Uniteymedia das 3 play Paket 32000, und dort war ein glaube dlink Router bei.

Das  Problem ist einfach ich habe jetzt schon 4 stunden nur gegoogelt und  nix gefunden was klappt denn überall steht z.b. ich soll es auf Lan1 stellen nur ich kann bei mir nix auf Lan1 stellen 

Dann kommt noch dazu das Ich ein Firmware update machen wollte nur macht der Router das wohl ohne Internet nicht.

Die Firmeware ist mit der Endung 04.87

Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.


----------



## Heretic (8. März 2012)

Hi,

ist die Fritzbox von Unitymedia gestellt ?

WEil bei unserer 6360 ist , das so das die über diesen sat anschluss läuft und "gebrandet" ist , bedeutet nur Unitymedia kann updates und anschlusstechnische dinge verwalten.
Bei unserer alten 1 und 1 box war das ähnlich da konnte ich nichmal die firmware mittels usb stick neudrauf machen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. März 2012)

Ist eine von 1 und 1 aberm ir geht es eig. nicht um das update sondern darum das ich sie mit Unitymedia ans laufen bekomme.


----------



## SlowRider (8. März 2012)

Also ich würde die 7320 debranden. Und dann einfach eine normale aktuelle Firmware installieren.
Ich besitze selber eine 7320.

Woher hast du die 7320?
Wie möchtest du sie nutzen, als Router, oder nur als Switch und Wlan Accesspoint?

Den LAN1 und LAN2 kann man über das Web-Interface aktivieren/deaktivieren: System --> Energiemonitor --> Einstellungen

Kurze Anleitung zum debranden:
1. analog Telefon oder Dect Gerät anschließen direkt an Fritzbox
2. Telnet aktivieren über Telefon mit #96*7*
3. Computer per Wlan oder Kabel mit Fritzbox verbinden
4. Per Ausführen "cmd" ein Kommandozeilenfenster öffnen und dort folgendes eingeben:
telnet 192.168.178.1 <enter> bzw. Ip der Fritzbox, 192.168.178.1 ist aber der Standard
echo firmware_version avm >> /proc/sys/urlader/environment <enter>
FritzBox über die Benutzeroberfläche neustarten.

Danach einfach Firmwareupdate von AVM herunterladen: AVM
Heruntergeladene ZIP entpacken.
*Wichtig:* .txt Datei beachten zuerst die reguläre danach die Laborfirmware flashen
Über die Web-Oberfläche der Fritzbox unter System --> Firmware update machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2012)

SlowRider schrieb:


> 2. Telnet aktivieren über Telefon mit #96*7*


Telnet ohne Telefon und Mod aktivieren Die box muß lediglich ein telefonbuch und die wählhilfe dafür bieten. 


A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> ich soll es auf Lan1 stellen nur ich kann bei mir nix auf Lan1 stellen


Du gehst ins web-interface der fritzbox (browser öffnen und in adresszeile 192.168.178.1 eingeben) und dann Internet->zugangsdaten. Dort solltest du alles finden.


----------



## derP4computer (8. März 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du gehst ins web-interface der fritzbox *(browser öffnen und in adresszeile 192.168.178.1 eingeben)* und dann Internet->zugangsdaten. Dort solltest du alles finden.


 Es müsste auch fritz.box gehen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. März 2012)

Danke Slowrider werde ich morgen machen 

und an die anderen beiden ich weiß wie ich auf meine box komme und ich habe ja hier noch eine 7050 da steht alles wie in der beschreibung mit lan1 usw. nur das problem bei der 7320 ist dort gibt es denn punkt nicht ! Lan1 es gibt zwar betriebsart aber dort steht nix von lan1


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2012)

Ok,auch wenn ich es komisch finde das 1&1 die option für das einwählen über ein externes modem entfernt haben soll.
Probier es aber ruhig mal mit dem entfernen des brandings. Sollte es aber partou nicht wollen,gibt es notfalls noch das "ruKernelTool".Damit kannst du das branding ändern oder auch direkt die gewünschte firmware auf die box "bügeln". Notfalls lassen sich damit sogar "zerflashte" boxen retten, wenn der bootloader der box noch i.o. ist.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. März 2012)

Okay würde sich einer bereit erklären mir das via skype ts oder so zu erklären ?


----------



## SlowRider (8. März 2012)

Ja mit original 1&1 Branding kann man nicht die Box nur als Router hinter einem Modem nutzen, war bei mir auch so. Nach dem debranden ging es ohne Probleme. Hab dann aber auch mein mitgeliefertes Modem nur einmal genutzt um da die Daten auszulesen. Danach die Fritzbox auch gleich aus Modem mitgenutzt.
Die Anleitung von TurricanVeteran ist auch super, man kann auch Putty für die Telnetverbindung verwenden, denn unter Windows 7 muss erst der Telnetdienst aktiviert werden.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (8. März 2012)

Okay wir haben ja via Pn schon geeschreiben melde ich mich morgen einfach und sage ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. März 2012)

So dank Slow-Rider geht es nun perfekt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

Was hast du gemacht? Branding entfernt und anschließend orginal avm-firmware drauf?
Oder hast du es mal mit dem ruKernelTool probiert?.Das tool flasht immerhin alles was von avm kommt und man kann damit auf jeder box jede firmware flashen. (natürlich macht nur eine passende firmwares zur box sinn ) Außerdem gibt es noch ein paar nette zusatzfunktionen wie das debranding und wenn man telnet auf der box aktivieren kann,kann man auch direkt auf die konfig-dateien des gerätes zugreifen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. März 2012)

Wir haben es mit Telnet das Branding entfernt dann haben wir erst mal die Orginal und stable firmeware genommen und siet kurzem habe ich die Laborversion drauf  Und alles Läuft top.

Was ich noch Probieren oder wissen will ist kann ich die 7320 zu einer 7330 machen ?

habe da mal was im interent gesehen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

Wo liegt bei den boxen der unterschied?
Edit:
Der unterschied liegt anscheinend in einem zusätzlichen analogen anschluß bei der 7330. Ich kann mir aber nicht denken,das die firmware der 7330 auf der 7320 irgendeinen vorteil bringen würde. Wenn man sie einfach drauf spielt, scheint es aber keine probleme zu geben (letzter post ganz unten)


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. März 2012)

Und ich glaube da war was mit der erweiteten dect blaaa  

Naja mal gucken vllt verkaufe ich die wieder und hole mir eine 7390 zumal das was sie mehr kann lohnt nicht oder ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2012)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Und ich glaube da war was mit der erweiteten dect blaaa
> 
> Naja mal gucken vllt verkaufe ich die wieder und hole mir eine 7390 zumal das was sie mehr kann lohnt nicht oder ?


 Wie gesagt,ich habe keine rechte ahnung was die 7330 gegenüber der 7320 mehr kann.
Die 7390 kannst du nehmen,wenn du das integrierte modem nicht benötigst und das geld dafür ausgeben willst. (hattest du nicht kabel?) Bei kabel wäre ja auch die 6360 interessant,aber die ist ja schon unverschämt teuer...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (13. März 2012)

Ja deswegen ich habe hier jetzt eine 7320 stehe und eine 7050 also Wlan verlängerung


----------

